# 96 nissan pickup hardbody



## fsufanatic1988 (Oct 30, 2006)

whats up guys im new to the forums and young in the customizing hobby!! i have a 96 nissan hardbody 2wd 4 cyl! i have all kinds of questions to as what i can do to this truck!! lifts, tires, lights, interrior, and much more and were i can find all this stuff!! please comment or if you can really give me some good ideas i would appreciate it if you could email me at [email protected] thanks again!!


----------

